# Star Trek Picard mit Vorschau auf Folge 7: Rückkehrer aus The Next Generation [Spoiler]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard mit Vorschau auf Folge 7: Rückkehrer aus The Next Generation *


Spoiler



Der Trailer zur siebten Folge von Star Trek: Picard offenbart, dass sich der Zuschauer auf zwei Hauptdarsteller aus The Next Generation freuen kann. CBS und Amazon hatten bereits vor Monaten mit den Gesichtern von Commander Riker und Counselor Deanna Troi geworben. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard mit Vorschau auf Folge 7: Rückkehrer aus The Next Generation *


----------



## 3dfx01 (2. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard mit Vorschau auf Folge 7: Rückkehrer aus The Next Generation [Spoiler]*

Ist das nicht die Küche von James Kirk aus dem Film Treffen der Generationen?



> Kritischen Fans stellt sich die Frage, was die Borg noch davon abhält, mittels "Stargate" andere Spezies ohne großes Aufsehen zu assimilieren.


Ist das jetzt nicht sowieso egal, die Borg sind doch Geschichte, die letzte Folge bei Voyager hat das doch gezeigt.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard mit Vorschau auf Folge 7: Rückkehrer aus The Next Generation [Spoiler]*



3dfx01 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt nicht sowieso egal, die Borg sind doch Geschichte, die letzte Folge bei Voyager hat das doch gezeigt.


Ich kenne die nicht. Was gab es denn da zu sehen?

Oder war das dass mit Spezies 8472?


----------



## 3dfx01 (2. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard mit Vorschau auf Folge 7: Rückkehrer aus The Next Generation [Spoiler]*

Das war eine ganz gute Doppelfolge, Janeway kam aus der Zukunft wo sie erst die Klingonen bekämpfen musste, in der Vergangenheit angelangt stattete sie die Voyager mit Zukunftstechnologie aus, die überwiegend dazu dient sich gegen die Borg zu schützen, am ende wurde die König mit einer Krankheit infiziert was sie selbst tötete und die gigantische Struktur der Borg zerstörte, außerdem sind sie jetzt vollkommen desorganisiert.
Hier dazu einige kurze Videos, du solltest dir die Folge unbedingt ansehen:
YouTube
YouTube
YouTube


----------



## sfc (2. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard mit Vorschau auf Folge 7: Rückkehrer aus The Next Generation [Spoiler]*

Wie es nach Voyager mit den Borg weitergeht, ist nicht bekannt. Die Voyager hat einen Transwarp-Hub der Borg zerstört, sie haben davon aber mehrere. Picard spricht von den Borg bisher auch nicht in der Vergangenheit. Vermutlich wurden sie nur geschwächt. In einer Folge äußert zum Beispiel jemand die Sorge, die Borg könnten sich den aufgegeben Kubus doch zurückholen, woraufhin behauptet wird, dass die Borg sich nicht um defekte Kuben kümmern. Außerdem ist der Kubus in Picard ein moderneres Modell. Es erinnert zumindest nicht mehr viel an die Innenreinrichtung aus First Contact und Voyager. Alles ist sehr viel generischer.


----------



## 3dfx01 (2. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard mit Vorschau auf Folge 7: Rückkehrer aus The Next Generation [Spoiler]*

Das die Hauptstruktur, quasi deren Hauptquartier, neben dem Transwarpzentrum auch zerstört wurde, sagt mir das sie zumindest extrem geschwächt wurden.
Das die Borg jetzt in kleineren Gruppierungen organisiert sind, halte ich für wahrscheinlicher, denn das Zentrale einheitliche hat sich offensichtlich als zu anfällig herausgestellt.
Ich glaube eher das jetzt viele halb frei sind, aber dennoch weiter Borg bleiben wollen, die Folge "Ich bin Hugh" bei Die nächste Generation hat das doch gezeigt, bei Voyager Episode "Überlebensinstinkt" hat auch gezeigt das diejenigen die das nicht wollen gezwungen werden.


----------



## P2063 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard mit Vorschau auf Folge 7: Rückkehrer aus The Next Generation [Spoiler]*



3dfx01 schrieb:


> die Borg sind doch Geschichte, die letzte Folge bei Voyager hat das doch gezeigt.



So oft wie die Borg Queen bereits gestorben ist wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher (Wolf359, First Contact, 2 oder 3 mal in Voyager...)

Das ist vermutlich wie in einem Ameisenhaufen, wenn eine Königin stirbt wird eine neue nachgezüchtet. Leider wird das Thema vom Kanon etwas arg inkosistent behandelt. Eigentlich heißt es ja es würde nur die eine aus Spezies 125 geben. Ob und wie die nachgezüchtet wird ist nirgends erklärt, weil es ja auch eigentlich heißt Borg können ohne sowohl organische als auch technische Komponenten nicht überleben.


----------

